# whats your favorite creature..?



## shiftingGEARS (Jan 30, 2012)

so yeah whats your favorite bug, animal, fish, ect... 
I would have to say my fave is the chimpanzee..


----------



## Kim Chee (Jan 30, 2012)

Bigfoot. Some people think he's not real, but I know he's real because we're related (we're both earth wookies). 





^family reunion '08


----------



## baconrind (Jan 30, 2012)

raccoons and... ewoks!


----------



## miklo (Jan 30, 2012)

beavers and sea lions.


----------



## whaleofashrimp (Jan 30, 2012)

other then a liger? when i was a kid i wanted to grow up to be a humpback whale..i got in trouble with my 1st grade teacher for saying that. and i was married to a beautiful of tempermental walrus for three years


----------



## slurricane (Jan 30, 2012)

elephant.


----------



## Dmac (Jan 30, 2012)

Badger cuz they are grumpy and always ready to mix it up with anything that gets in their path.


----------



## travelin (Jan 30, 2012)

gotta be bigfoot.

seen a critter mighta been one twice.


----------



## AnthraxMatt (Jan 30, 2012)

a platypus. if there is a god, he has one awkward sense of humor


----------



## bryanpaul (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## travelin (Jan 30, 2012)

jeaziz bryan, howd you get pic of my mother in law?


----------



## ktraecast (Jan 30, 2012)

BIGFOOT IS REAL!
It is a fact.


----------



## Dead horse (Jan 31, 2012)

Bigfoot!


----------



## wehavethemap (Jan 31, 2012)

I like seals/sea lions but only when they are on land because of how absolutely pathetic they are. My favorite bug is a dust mite they are fucking everywhere.


----------



## Milque Toast (Jan 31, 2012)

Humans._ 'Cause we just don't give a fuck._


----------



## Unslap (Feb 3, 2012)

whaleofashrimp said:


> other then a liger? when i was a kid i wanted to grow up to be a humpback whale..i got in trouble with my 1st grade teacher for saying that. and i was married to a beautiful of tempermental walrus for three years


Whaleofshrimp i like you more every day

I like panthers. Black ones


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 3, 2012)

hrmm..... i'd have to say a hawk, or maybe a falcon. any bird of prey really. or maybe a wasp, since theyre the jackasses of the bug world.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 3, 2012)

i think the picture says it all. tried to post it on chat but didnt work


----------



## James Sunny O shannon (Feb 3, 2012)

im with you. i love chimps.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 3, 2012)

definitely whales and dolphins..even though they don't have thumbs...


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 3, 2012)

Whales make the ocean salty. Eek.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 3, 2012)

KatAttack said:


> i think the picture says it all. tried to post it on chat but didnt work


that picture kicks so much ass, the ninja turtles was my fave when i was younger raph was such a loner badass..


----------



## shitbagdanny (Feb 3, 2012)

as far as bigfoot goes, when i lived im humboldt there was a bigfoot gas station about 1/10th of a mile away. i can only figure that dude owned it.

as far as the thread is concerned, hyenas.


if only they could outrun the lions...



nevermind.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 3, 2012)

shitbagdanny said:


> as far as bigfoot goes, when i lived im humboldt there was a bigfoot gas station about 1/10th of a mile away. i can only figure that dude owned it.
> 
> as far as the thread is concerned, hyenas.
> 
> ...


north cali red woods area?


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 3, 2012)

KatAttack said:


> Whales make the ocean salty. Eek.


 
yes. you're absolutely right! whales DO make the salt in the oceans. isn't that AWESOME!?!?!?!?!

okay i'm a little drunk and hopefully offended you. you should really look up some things behind the whale's and dolphin's intelligence. it's almost human-like. i'm not a fucking hippy or anything, but i've read a lot about it and it's pretty fucking interesting.



...it's the whales that make the ocean salty.


----------



## shitbagdanny (Feb 3, 2012)

shiftingGEARS said:


> north cali red woods area?


 
mckinlyville, one town north of arcata, but that was early last year when i was there. the gas station is on central and murray lol


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 3, 2012)

salty with sperms!


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 3, 2012)

apparently, whales often cum periodically during the day and night. there is such a high population of whales in the seas that their semen alone, makes the oceans salty. TRUE STORY! I READ IT ON THE INTERNET!!!


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 3, 2012)

Yea sperm is gross, so whales aren't too appealing to me.
Sharks, on the other hand, are fantastic.
"Frickin sharks with frickin laser beams attached to their frickin heads"


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 3, 2012)

shitbagdanny said:


> mckinlyville, one town north of arcata, but that was early last year when i was there. the gas station is on central and murray lol


thats cool dude, i went to cali in 07 along the eel river but only went as far as eureka, the red woods are awesome though if there is bigfeet they are living in those massive trees.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 3, 2012)

sharks are dumb.

compare the amount of brain-power each of them uses. teeth don't mean shit unless it comes down to survival, and i've heard of killer whales tearing sharks up! 

as far as awesomeness... the whale has to win it. uses more or their brain than humans or any other mammals do. 
fuck i wish i could sleep.


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 3, 2012)

Insomnia is a bitch. Thank goodness for the internet.
Has anyone considered the awesomeness of pelicans? They can hoard food pretty awesomely.


----------



## shiftingGEARS (Feb 3, 2012)

KatAttack said:


> Yea sperm is gross, so whales aren't too appealing to me.
> Sharks, on the other hand, are fantastic.
> "Frickin sharks with frickin laser beams attached to their frickin heads"


when i was younger i saw jaws, it gave me nightmares for years, i had this reoccurring dream about me sitting in school and then the floor turned into water and sharks started eating my classmates. Every time it would be my turn to get chomped on i would wake up freaking out all cold sweats and whatnot. now sharks dont bother me but back then oooooooooh boy.


----------



## dharma bum (Feb 3, 2012)

KatAttack said:


> Insomnia is a bitch. Thank goodness for the internet.
> Has anyone considered the awesomeness of pelicans? They can hoard food pretty awesomely.


 
fuck insomnia... and no. i haven't even thought about pelicans. how do they store their food? like a hamster or squirrel?


----------



## KatAttack (Feb 3, 2012)

they have the pouch thing in their beaks. can fit a bunch of fish.
ever see Finding Nemo? nigel the pelican put dory and marlin in his mouth when the seagulls started to attack.
probably the weirdest example.


----------



## Teko (Feb 3, 2012)

snow lepard. that mofo can take out dinner at a 45 degree slope while running.


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 1, 2012)

shitbagdanny said:


> as far as bigfoot goes, when i lived im humboldt there was a bigfoot gas station about 1/10th of a mile away. i can only figure that dude owned it.


 
Its a well known fact that bigfeet are competent capitalists. We own several successful businesses all over the Northwest.
Next time you need to turn in some recyclables in Norcal, try us: http://www.bigfootrecycling.com/


----------



## foxx (Mar 1, 2012)

foxes <3


----------



## wildboy860 (Mar 1, 2012)

I like wookies, humanimaliens, centaurs and chupacabras the most. I also really like bats wolverines any wild dog and any birds of prey. Cavemen are pretty cool too I guess.....


----------

